
Ask HN: What are the most educational,interesting or insightful vids on YouTube? - yarapavan
Inspirated by the James Clear recent tweet -  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;JamesClear&#x2F;status&#x2F;1118564314099736578?s=09
======
yarapavan
Selected Twitter responses:

\- Why Planes Don't Fly Faster,
[https://youtu.be/n1QEj09Pe6k](https://youtu.be/n1QEj09Pe6k)

\- Akira Kurosawa - Composing Movement,
[https://youtu.be/doaQC-S8de8](https://youtu.be/doaQC-S8de8)

\- Richard Hamming: "Learning to Learn",
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30)

\- Rise and fall of Third Reich,
[https://t.co/dSiTukyeAD](https://t.co/dSiTukyeAD)

\- The men who built America,
[https://t.co/GagcgO6TwT](https://t.co/GagcgO6TwT)

-History of the World, [https://t.co/GpOC9f906P](https://t.co/GpOC9f906P)

------
return0
pbs space time

